# Access Telnet/Ssh through DOS in windows?



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi, guys

I'm running two OS on one machine (Windows XP and RedHatLinux) and wondering and if you guys can help me find a way to access Telnet through Windows DOS prompt so that i can run bash shell without having to load Linux.

I used to study Unix at school and you don't have to the OS at all, i don't know how they do that but when i'm in class if i want to run bash shell command all i have to do is go to Start->Run->type "cmd" and in c:/ prompt i just type "telnet" and login as Linux user the it direct me the shell prompt, how do they do that?

Does anybody know a site that tell you to do that or some sort of manual, please help, i really need that.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

If you are dual-booting you are only running one OS at a time, unless you have a virtual machine running, so the short answer is you cant log in to the other OS if it's not booted up. 
Sounds like you were telnetting to another server or workstation across a network when you did it at school.
HTH
lynch


----------



## nic0teen0212 (Oct 1, 2004)

yea sounds like you were running a remote shell alright, there are free shell accounts on the net, but they are limited to what you can do. i have heard of a linux distro that can be run within windows (like a live distro) but i would consider something like knoppix std.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

&#6073;well, ok what if i try to remote access the server. I have knoppix, but i just want to know the way to install the service, or Network config in order to be able to access to linux by Telnet or Ssh.

Help please


----------



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

The SSH server is already installed on Knoppix. Just go into a shell and type "sshd". Then, try to connect to it with a SSH client either on windows or linux.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You could also run a Unix Shell on your Windows PC if you want. I have written a few scripts this way when I did not have access to my Linux Server. It is nice when you are traveling and want something to do.

I have used a few different ones over the years.

AT&T Unix for Windows

Microsoft's Windows Service for Unix

Cygwin

There are a few others out there as well but I dont remember the names of them.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Guys, can you tell me somethings more details, the question is how do you do Network Configuration, Package installation, Partition and Firewall setting, these're clues that i can get but i don't know what to do with these stuff. Please tell me what to do to be able to telneting to Linux machine remotely.

Please help me

Thanks


----------



## nic0teen0212 (Oct 1, 2004)

i dont fully understand your question, do you want to setup these things in redhat? network etc, if you do i would advise you read a tutorial which would cover these things in great detail. or do you want to remotely configure a linux server over a network from a windows machine? are you trying to get access to root on the linux server? if you are i would look at netcat (the swiss army knife of security tools)


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, my question is, how would you do the setting up on Redhat or whatever that must be involved with Network configuration, Partition, Package installation, Firewall in order to enable windows machine to remotely access to Linux machine at backend.

Say, you run some shell script command on DOS prompt by telneting and log into your linux account.

Is that clear, enough. And please provide me the site with tutorial. I'd appreciated that .

thanks


----------



## nic0teen0212 (Oct 1, 2004)

rtm

http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/install-guide/

B.T.W samba is for file sharing.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am not real sure what you want or are trying to do. Do you want your Linux server to be a file server or do you just want to login to it thru telnet (extremely insecure, please use SSH). What do you want your end result to be.


----------



## MetalRooster (Jul 3, 2004)

I understand about that insecure stuff, i'll use Putty.exe later but what i really need how to work on Linux server, say you can access to the same Linux server from any Windows Machine by using Putty.exe.

There's got to be to do with Firewall, Partition, Network Configure., and Package installing but the problem is i don't know what to do with these stuff.

Thanks


----------

